# First time culling



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

We have raised dairy goats for a couple of years now, and we do eat goat meat occasionally. However, we have not yet had to cull one of our own.

One of our does has (what we can best define as) an auto immune issue. It's causing a bunch of skin and nose problems that are becoming difficult to address. We are a small farm, so we have to be selective who we can keep on. Sadly, we are realizing that we may have to cull this one. 

We want to make sure this is done as humanely as possible ... minimizing any stress or pain for the doe. We're not sure if we'd be able to eat her, but burying her in the backyard seems kind if wasteful. 

Other than telling us to (ahem) "grow a pair", any advise from our fellow goat farmers?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

"growing a pair" has nothing to do with it as far as I'm concerned....and I'm one that CAN eat what I raise. I DID grow up with it tho so it makes a big difference. Do some research about what is available around you for (sorry to be insensitive here) killing her. Find a small local butcher that will do the job for you. Most of those, you take your animal in that morning and the deed is before noon. You don't have to see it or take care of the meat yourself. They will package everything for you. I've seen others talk about getting a kosher butcher to come to your house...we don't have that option out here but that might work too. 

AND, you can always have her euthanized and bury her in your yard/garden/pasture. She will fertilize so it's NOT a waste. Also, peace of mind is never a waste in my books. And if you can't eat her, then you're simply wasting the money to get her processed and then the meat.


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good question! We have eaten a couple of wethers from our small herd and the meat was great. In our area a butcher will come out and do the deed and begin the processing... The packages are then picked up at the shop later that week. So check around. Whatever you decided to do will be fine! There is no right or wrong way-they are your animals. Good luck!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

As was already said, it has nothing to do with "growing a pair". I process all of our animals, but when it comes time for our calf Melvin to go to freezer camp, I will be needing to find someone else to do him for us. He is our first calf and I just don't think I can do him myself. The next one won't be a problem, but Melvin is just special...:mecry: Don't beat yourself up about it, there is nothing wrong with having a soft spot in your heart.

If you look around, you should be able to find someone to process her for you. Most areas have people who process deer during hunting season, many of them will do domestic animals as well. Some will even do the kill for you. Or go to a local animal sale and look around for some Amish folks. They may be able to direct you to someone who processes local critters.

Even then, if you don't think you will be able to eat her, you could donate the meat to a local food bank.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I send all my animals to a processor. We don't have the time and not sure we want anything like blood to attract predators. We figure it is just as good to help keep people in business as doing things ourselves.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Be prepared to take home spare parts; head, hide, stomach etc to bury.


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

That's why I could never breed goats or cattle. I couldn't part with the babies and I couldn't harm or let anyone harm a hair on their heads. All my chickens are pets and I keep all my roosters I love them as much as the hens. I'm not putting anyone down for doing it, I just couldn't.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Be prepared to take home spare parts; head, hide, stomach etc to bury.


I've NEVER had to take any "spare parts" home from a processor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

No, they would probably let you have them if you ask but they should have resources to dispose of the waste. Personally I give anything I can't use away as dog food and always have a line of people asking for it.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Violetmoon said:


> That's why I could never breed goats or cattle. I couldn't part with the babies and I couldn't harm or let anyone harm a hair on their heads. All my chickens are pets and I keep all my roosters I love them as much as the hens. I'm not putting anyone down for doing it, I just couldn't.


There are a lot of people who can't. You have to reach the mindset that allows you to be ok with it. I grew up on a working farm so grew up knowing that animals double as food. It seems to me that not growing up on a farm would make it hard to understand "culling". It's nice to see someone not judging others for being able to do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here, rendering trucks only take beef & hogs. Not even deer or elk.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Everyone takes things hard on all kinds of different things. I CAN NOT be around when the animal is killed. The skinning and cleaning no problem....that's me. If you are having a hard time with Tue process don't do it send her off....if you can't eat her then sell to a butcher place. We all have our little things that we can and can't do but I agree just killing to me is a waist. If you can't find a place to buy her to butcher you could try and find a family in need that could be able to do the whole process.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

We butcher our own when we are low on deer meat or the hunting season was bad. BUT we never eat a sick animal. Its just not something we are willing to do. So it goes in the ground.

OR you can buy a pig or if you know of someone with a pig, that is a great way to put questionable meat to use.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I can do anything with a goat except gut them then I grew up with a hunter who always field dressed the deer so I never had to but I still had trouble when I put my first bottle baby down that was the hardest


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pets and livestock are always harder.


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise. Not sure what our next step is. Whatever we do, it's going to be rough putting down one of our first goats, Louise, of Thelma & Louise.


----------



## mcsage (Jun 21, 2013)

On the bright side... We did get a beautiful doe out of her, who doesn't display any of her health issues.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not sure where you are located, but on one of the Alaska: The Last Frontier episodes they had a cow die (uterine prolapse/MAJOR infection and she died from it) they gave her to their neighbor that had sled dogs so she could feed the dogs. Not sure if you would really want your neighbor feeding your goat to their dogs (or if you should, I wouldn't but my dogs eat dog food not meat) but if you know of anyone with dogs on a meat diet (like sled dogs) that may be an option.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I've NEVER had to take any "spare parts" home from a processor.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


Thank goodness, me either! :hi5:


----------

